# Help with some Allroad FAQ'a



## a4convert (Jul 7, 2006)

Does anyone know if Allroads can be converted to conventional suspension? I love the ability to adjust the ride height but hear horror stories of $3k+ shop bills to fix air bag/compressor related issues. Thanks for the help.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i think some people do coilovers if their airbags leak


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Help with some Allroad FAQ'a (a4convert)*

Yes, coilovers. Stay away from the 2Bennet set up, I've been told. 
This will also create electronic problems that will need to be addressed.
I have not heard of a definite fix for these yet.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Help with some Allroad FAQ'a (eurocars)*

just an FYI... if you leave the air suspension setting on "1" you greatly reduce the chance for failure in any part of the air system. The rest of the levels are speed-controlled, and if you leave it on 4 it is constantly lowering & raising the car, making the compressor work overtime.
If you leave it on setting 1, you will do a large part to extending the life of your air system. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Help with some Allroad FAQ'a (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_just an FYI... if you leave the air suspension setting on "1" you greatly reduce the chance for failure in any part of the air system. The rest of the levels are speed-controlled, and if you leave it on 4 it is constantly lowering & raising the car, making the compressor work overtime.
If you leave it on setting 1, you will do a large part to extending the life of your air system. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good to know! i usually leave it on 1 just because it looks better and handles better. unless i have a reason to raise it up i dont.


----------



## a4convert (Jul 7, 2006)

Great info thanks. I am looking at buying a local Allroad and love the cars but have to be realistic about future repair costs.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (a4convert)*

no problem. I have a buddy that with over 100k on his car on the original bags & system, always used level 1 only http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gbssvcs (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Help with some Allroad FAQ'a (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Leve it on 1 or on 2? My manual IIRC recommends 2 and my Audi tech advisor also said that. Reason is that the toe in/tow out is at vertical for best tire wear.
I have only had mine, a '05, for about 5k miles yet.
Just my experience.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Help with some Allroad FAQ'a (gbssvcs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gbssvcs* »_Leve it on 1 or on 2? My manual IIRC recommends 2 and my Audi tech advisor also said that. Reason is that the toe in/tow out is at vertical for best tire wear.
I have only had mine, a '05, for about 5k miles yet.
Just my experience.

haha. yeah that is true, technically, but that's one of those things that you really won't notice a difference with. the stock ride height of the air suspension on setting "1" isn't really giving you much on the toeing of the wheels. If you did the 402 mod to your car that would be a different story.
but yes, setting 2 would in essence do the same saving of the air suspension.
to the OP: also bear in mind if you remove the air suspension and go conventional, you will throw some CELs as a lot of the regular systems of the car (including the self-levelling headlights from what i've been told) are all somehow/somewhat controlled by the air suspension. there have been people who have removed the air suspension and put in coils, but have had other issues be tripped with the car. don't know if anyone has found a way past that yet.


----------

